# What Were Your Scariest Moments in a Video Game?



## oranje (Sep 29, 2014)

What scary moments did you experience while playing games? Did any particular monster or enemy freak you out?  

The Re-Deads in Ocarina of Time really freaked me out, especially after I went forward in time for the first time. All the Dead Hands I encountered in Ocarina of Time also freaked me out. I was also scared of the husks in Mass Effect, particularly in the side missions in the first game and especially in the derelict Reaper mission in the second. Also last but not least, the shark in the island level of Banjo-Kazooie scared me whenever I entered the water. The Jaws like music didn't help either. :/


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

i think playing left 4 dead would be a scary moment for me and the charger zombie scares and freaks me out lol
on a computer it scares me wayyy more than on an xbox aha
even tho its not as scary


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 29, 2014)

I had marvel vs. capcom 2 playing in my ps2 standing up and my dog knocked over my ps2. When I opened the disc tray there was a huge scratch on the disc and after that the disc kept on coming up with a "disc read error" on my ps2. Fortunately I bought a cd / dvd buffering machine that worked wonders and I was able to buffer out the scratch from the disc getting it to work again.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

The hallucinations in Eternal Darkness really freaked me out. I literally jumped when I saw Alex' body in the bathtub.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2014)

It's dumb but the skulltulas in Ocarina of Time make me jump because I always walk into them when I'm not paying attention and they freak me out. The scariest thing for me though is rooms with floormasters in any Zelda game, they make me super nervous.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

The first part of the PC game "Unreal"...
And it was my first ever video game....whoah...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> It's dumb but the skulltulas in Ocarina of Time make me jump because I always walk into them when I'm not paying attention and they freak me out. The scariest thing for me though is rooms with floormasters in any Zelda game, they make me super nervous.



This. My first time encountering the redead was scary. Some of the ghosts that pop out of the ground/wall when playing as knuckles in Sonic Adventure 2 jump scare me.


----------



## OneTimeUser (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's see, going chronologically...

Ocarina of Time Re-Deads and Floormasters when I was a kid.

I got Metroid Prime when or shortly after it came out, so I was 12 or 13. Didn't get past the intro level for at least a year. The atmosphere in that frigate creeped me right the hell out.

About a year ago I played Amnesia: The Dark Descent. $20 spent to be scared 0-to-****less in under 15 minutes. I regret nothing.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 29, 2014)

I straight up get scared when I see some Mario Galaxy characters, I remeber when I was scared about that bone fin shark 0.0


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Lumiose Hex Maniac


----------



## oranje (Sep 29, 2014)

OneTimeUser said:


> Let's see, going chronologically...
> 
> Ocarina of Time Re-Deads and Floormasters when I was a kid.
> 
> ...



Yeah Metroid Prime scared me too when I was a kid. I got it for my 13th birthday and was too freaked out to play until I was 16. I was able to beat it though, but I was always startled by the space pirates.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 29, 2014)

Almost everything in oot (Well, not really, but the music creeps me out and the enemies too), Drip Drop Galaxy, Bonefin Galaxy, Minecraft mobs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> I straight up get scared when I see some Mario Galaxy characters, I remeber when I was scared about that bone fin shark 0.0


I was 7 or 8 when i first saw that guy and i STILL cant play that level.
Oh and oddly enough girantina made me laugh
it was the way i imagined cyrus saying interferrerererrererer- in my head that made me laugh. Same thing with a certain twilight princess boss.
I guess its because i'm just weird like that.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

When I was a child the only thing about redeads that scared me was the horrific scream, their visuals were ugly/cool but not scary lol.

Um but since? Pretty much anywhere too dark to really see in Fallout 3, the Corvega Factory & Chryslus Buildings, both dark, both protected by Super Mutant Overlords by the time I decided to look inside, and several collapsed areas inside, which made navigating sooooo hard as well as _Our Lady of Hope Hospital_, don't you EVER put me in there again. Do not like hospitals AT ALL. Some Subway tunnels were freaky, as well as the obvious thought that most the skeletons were fried in the original nuclear blast 200 years before x_x I always got the image of the people standing at their work post, being lit on fire by the bomb, then their skeleton just has to be there forever now... that's where you landed!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol I just remembered when Protectron robots came from out of no where with their glowing red and gatling lasers in FO3 it use to startle me too....


Oh and any sudden gasps and screams in Fatal Frame


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 29, 2014)

Definitely my first encounter with an Orne in Kid Icarus: Uprising. At the time, I had no clue what it was, so I was kind of intrigued. At the same time, however, I _knew_ something wasn't right due to that dreary tune repeating over and over in the background... thankfully my cowardice repelled me from trying to attack it, but even today, now that I know that they're insta-kill, I can't help but start shaking whenever I see/hear one. Even worse was the fact that this didn't even happen that long ago...


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 29, 2014)

Playing Hexen II. I was 10.


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 29, 2014)

I was playing Ib one time and got to a part where arm thingies come out of the walls. It freaked me out because I wasn't expecting it. 

When I was younger, I remember playing Rayman with my sister. I can't remember it too well, but there were some freaky monster things which made us repeatedly throw the controller back to each other because neither of us wanted to be caught. Can't remember exactly which game it was though.  

Also, I wouldn't really count Scary Maze game usually, but I love this one. Me and my friends were playing Scary Maze game on the laptop, and we all knew what was coming but what we didn't realize was that the volume was right up. The face popped up and the friend holding it threw the laptop as we all screamed.


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> When I was younger, I remember playing Rayman with my sister. I can't remember it too well, but there were some freaky monster things which made us repeatedly throw the controller back to each other because neither of us wanted to be caught. Can't remember exactly which game it was though.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't really count Scary Maze game usually, but I love this one. Me and my friends were playing Scary Maze game on the laptop, and we all knew what was coming but what we didn't realize was that the volume was right up. The face popped up and the friend holding it threw the laptop as we all screamed.




Omg I want to know what the Rayman thing was. Do you know which console you played that particular one on?
Also LOL @ Scary Maze because me and an old friend of mine had a similar experience, where we knew what was coming but the the volume somehow went all the way up and this stupid cartoon ghost came up and laughed and we screamed and threw a drink and woke our other friend up who got mad haha


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 30, 2014)

n64king said:


> Omg I want to know what the Rayman thing was. Do you know which console you played that particular one on?
> Also LOL @ Scary Maze because me and an old friend of mine had a similar experience, where we knew what was coming but the the volume somehow went all the way up and this stupid cartoon ghost came up and laughed and we screamed and threw a drink and woke our other friend up who got mad haha


It was years ago, but I'm pretty sure it was Rayman 3 for Xbox.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 30, 2014)

I played Resident Evil 3: Nemesis a lot as a kid. I loved it, but I did get very scared at some points and I did get nightmares lol. It was fascinating to me. The scariest moments were when you get cornered by Nemesis or a group of zombies, or Nemesis when Nemesis appears out of nowhere and starts chasing you. The environments and the scenario itself were horrific enough to terrify me as a child.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Baraca from tekken (i don't know how to spell his name) and amnesia on PC ... zombies were following me also left for dead 2 omg more zombies.


----------



## Cashews (Sep 30, 2014)

Not many of you are posting actual horror games!  Nothing wrong with that, (I just expected more horror-genre games) though non-horror games can get scary for sure.

I've probably played 50 horror games over the last year (BF and I really like halloween lets just say) and the most scared I've ever been has been playing Nightmare House 2, Outlast or Penumbra 2.  But i will say that Metroid Fusion for GBA scared me pantsless (at age 12ish?) when I saw SA-X patrolling beneath me and I knew I had to jump in the room.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 30, 2014)

Cashews said:


> Not many of you are posting actual horror games!  Nothing wrong with that, (I just expected more horror-genre games) though non-horror games can get scary for sure.


Yeah, I wasn't really expecting people to be saying Zelda.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 30, 2014)

the no eyes thing in animal crossing for gamecube use to scare me to death


----------



## n64king (Sep 30, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> It was years ago, but I'm pretty sure it was Rayman 3 for Xbox.



Ah okay. I need to replay that one, it's the odd one out for me since I don't have it but there's a PS3 download for it. Rayman has some creepy elements. Especially those N64 and GameCube era ones, which the latter falls under PS2/Xbox era too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really expecting people to be saying Zelda.



The N64 ones use to creep me out more than any before or after. It totally was the graphics though, the "bad" (on today's standard) graphics use to give me nightmares sometimes. Any of those eerie flames or fog graphics looked more ghostly ethereal than like a computer graphic. Also some of the neon glowing colors that the system produced that was subdued in later Nintendo consoles also made it creepy to me. It was a mind over matter thing haha


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 30, 2014)

Dark Souls 2, Old Iron King just bursting out of the lava  Wasn't scary, but surprising.. I was scared for the first few seconds "HOLY **** IS THIS SHADOW OF THE COLLOSSUS?" (He wasn't THAT big lets face it, nothing is bigger than the stuff the game throws at you in Shadow of the Colossus...) But then..  Dark Souls 2 again, The Duke's Dear Freja.. Oh.. please no... (Spider thats about 1000x times bigger than you with heads you can cut off and roll it around. Play football with the heads because its so much fun ) Even with my Blacksteel Katana's I couldn't just charge at her and rip her face off cause she was so scary... waahh...


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Coming upon bears in the original Tomb Raider for the first time.
Aaand hm... the crimson head zombies on the Resident Evil remake for the GameCube. Always pooped a little.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I was playing Ib one time and got to a part where arm thingies come out of the walls. It freaked me out because I wasn't expecting it.



you mean the green area with the ant or the hallway with the hanging dolls? that spooked me the first time i played it too.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 2, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> the no eyes thing in animal crossing for gamecube use to scare me to death



Who? Coco? I know she looks freaky but she's actually very adorable.








Motte said:


> Coming upon bears in the original Tomb Raider for the first time.



Ohh, a Tomb Raider game scared me once. I can't remember which game was it, but it was the one where you are in a mansion. I was having fun exploring the place as Lara when this "Igor'' comes out of nowhere, I freaked out, turned off my console and never touched the game again.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Scariest thing for me wasn't really a monster or anything of the like, but it was when I tried to transfer my Bells from one character to another using the re-tail method. I realised that the Bells were not in the ABD. It scared me to death since that was around 7M(Most of my money at that time).


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Who? Coco? I know she looks freaky but she's actually very adorable.



i think they mean when you reset or smth, your character's face is replaced so it looks like coco's face.


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2014)

The spirit realm in skyward sword is skary!!!


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

I was scared of monsters that weren't even scary.

I had just started playing Minecraft and was hearing the monster sound effects, not knowing what these things were or what they looked like. Turns out they're some of the least scary enemies I've ever seen in a video game. But as a kid those noises were making my imagination go wild.

edit: Well, I also kind of used to be scared of every enemy ever in video games. I'd make my brother do all the fighting in Zelda games so I could do the rest, hahaha. Hilarious and embarrassing to look back on. Something as simple as moblins would make me go into a panic.
_Everything _scared me.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

throwing a pokeball and hoping that you catch it is the most stressful thing in a game ever.


----------



## Teru (Oct 5, 2014)

I was going to say that I'm a big wuss and some of the scariest moments I've encountered were scenes from _Ocarina of Time_. Then I read the first post and I feel much better.


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2014)

THE ZOMBIE LEVEL ON CONKER'S BAD FUR DAY UGHHH
there is no horror movie monster that scares me except zombies and those levels were creepy as ****. I literally couldn't play them as a kid (probs shouldnt have been playing that game at my age anyway LOL) and even now they stress me out - they have a 'jump scare' element to them as well that just makes them worse.


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 5, 2014)

whenever i'm hunting for beetles on acnl and they fly away and make the "BZZZ" sound, it scares the flippin sh!t outta me


----------



## mikanmilk (Oct 5, 2014)

The only time I ever felt really scared playing a video game was when I played Resident Evil 2 the first time. I was in high school but had never played any horror games before and didn't know what to expect.
My brother got it and I first played it alone at night in the dark after getting home from work. I was jumping every few minutes lol. And the scariest moment in that game is one point when you are walking through a narrow, quiet hallway and suddenly out of nowhere BOOM! Mr. X crashes through a wall right in front of you. I literally yelled and jumped. Not only is Mr. X huge and horrible looking, he is basically invincible and can kill you in one hit. All you can do at that point is run until his scary music stops, then you know you got far enough away.
As soon as I read the title of this thread that moment came to mind haha.

Of course later Resident Evils are scary, but I always knew to expect something popping out by that point. Nothing can be scarier than playing RE:2 through that first time for me.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Back in the old days of DPPT (Sinnoh ) I saw this blue screen that told me that my save was corrupt. I freaked out really badly. Luckily after I saved one more time I didn't get that notification again. That was my scariest moment in any video game ever.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 6, 2014)

When i played animal crossing for the first time. I was like: AHHHHHH TALKING ANIMALz!!1!


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQE2f6rJk8Q
Cicero in Skyrim.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 8, 2014)

Radda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQE2f6rJk8Q
> Cicero in Skyrim.


But Cicero is one of my favorite characters...

When I was new to Skyrim, I could not navigate the game at all. I accidentally found a giant's camp and they slaughtered me. That was terrifying. And it's always heart-stopping (to me) when you're just strolling along and a frostbite spider decides it wants to kill you from behind. Or maybe I'm just jumpy.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 8, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> But Cicero is one of my favorite characters...
> 
> When I was new to Skyrim, I could not navigate the game at all. I accidentally found a giant's camp and they slaughtered me. That was terrifying. And it's always heart-stopping (to me) when you're just strolling along and a frostbite spider decides it wants to kill you from behind. Or maybe I'm just jumpy.



He was okay, I found most of the Dark Brotherhood characters and quests kind of plain. Being killed by a giant would be way more terrifying and grim if it weren't for the fact that they sent you flying upwards like a freaking rocket. Besides, their A.I. is easy to exploit, I saw many low-level players killing Giants by jumping around a rock and assaulting the big brute with ranged attacks. 

Oh, yes, the Frostbite Spiders and horrifying. One of my favorite additions to the game.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 9, 2014)

I almost forgot to save after I sped through the hardest level,
had a heart attack when I realized what I almost did D :


----------

